# Does Electro Antiperspirant/iontophoresis work for facial sweating



## shyguy2015 (Jan 18, 2015)

I suffer from severe facial sweating, i tried anti perspirant like odoban but no success. I even though about surgery but the success rate is not that great and it is irreversible. So i just found about iontophoresis, reading it works pretty well for hands and feet but how about facial sweating?

http://www.electroantiperspirant.com/hyperhidrosis-excessive-sweating/excessive-sweating-of-head

This website has facial adapters but i want to know if this works. Anyone ever tried it? It is very very expensive, so i want to have some feedback before buying it. Does it also eliminate facial blushing?

Thx in advance.


----------



## shyguy2015 (Jan 18, 2015)

shyguy2015 said:


> I suffer from severe facial sweating, i tried anti perspirant like odoban but no success. I even though about surgery but the success rate is not that great and it is irreversible. So i just found about iontophoresis, reading it works pretty well for hands and feet but how about facial sweating?
> 
> http://www.electroantiperspirant.com/hyperhidrosis-excessive-sweating/excessive-sweating-of-head
> 
> ...


 Also how does it work? Domi need to use the device everyday to stop facial sweating? When should i use the device? Day or night?


----------

